# Finally installed a roof rack



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Cool! Where can you find those racks?

I had to go for the Thules because I thought there was only Thules & Yakima for the gen2 Cruze


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

marmalou said:


> Cool! Where can you find those racks?
> 
> I had to go for the Thules because I thought there was only Thules & Yakima for the gen2 Roof RackCruze


Thanks! Found them on Amazon for $110. Seems like they’ve gone down since.

Roof Rack


----------

